# ~....EL CAMINO FEST....~



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: POST THEM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Still aint finished :biggrin: .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ride is sick! one if not the baddest elco's to date


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15882698
> *ride is sick! one if not the baddest elco's to date
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 04:40 PM~15882698
> *ride is sick! one if not the baddest elco's to date
> *



X2 :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MORE UPDATES SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15882712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bada$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

is that first one a 59? my buddy has a 1:1 59 el camino thats all in pieces


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALMOST DONE.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 5 2009, 05:36 PM~15882678
> *Still aint finished  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


killer build as always!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 5 2009, 05:42 PM~15882712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elkys!! killer detail on the green one!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 5 2009, 05:36 PM~15882678
> *Still aint finished  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


Still a beautifull build!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Camino Siim , but where are the Whitewalls ??


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 6 2009, 11:29 AM~15886384
> *Nice Camino Siim , but where are the Whitewalls ??
> *


Nowhere


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 6 2009, 12:13 AM~15885057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang homie , I bet that mutha is POUNDIN' !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 6 2009, 04:07 AM~15886336
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some killa paint SIIM !!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hot elcamino !!!



here are mines


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some of mine.....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2009, 05:25 PM~15889841
> *some of mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


any chance of gettin rid of one of those red light bandits? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15889841
> *some of mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


Elco's look good!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 6 2009, 11:38 AM~15887398
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




SSSICK, SSSICK, work homie !!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SICK WEY :cheesy: 












CANT WAIT TO C WHAT THESE LOOK LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 7 2009, 08:23 AM~15897363
> *SSSICK, SSSICK, work homie !!!!!!
> 
> *


X2X2X2!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15889841
> *some of mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco's!! im lovin the 6trey camino!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOME SICK ELCO'S IN HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2009, 08:18 AM~15911252
> *SOME SICK ELCO'S IN HERE! :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15911987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember that car,,i like the grill and the lines...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Time to ad my Elco's to the fire pit !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

TTT for the SICK Elco,s


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice elcos


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is my 68 el camino sorry for bad pics using my daughters camera!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeet '68 !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks homie!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice Gil, I like how you did the color combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Orale GIL

I saw this in person Sweet ride. Next time return my calls cabron.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

[/quote]

nice set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

found it...Page 50:biggrin:...was cruising thru the past:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> found it...Page 50:biggrin:...was cruising thru the past:biggrin:


That's badass!


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

1959 El Camino aka El Vaquero
Built for a H.A.M.B. model car build off.


























































James


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

tres mas..


























James


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> found it...Page 50:biggrin:...was cruising thru the past:biggrin:


Dude don't forget to let me know when you get this back out. I still wont it, if you still need to get rid of it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

El Joker said:


> 1959 El Camino aka El Vaquero
> Built for a H.A.M.B. model car build off.
> 
> 
> ...





El Joker said:


> tres mas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this. Wow looks great man. Did you win.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thats badass!
RAM...is that the club that met up in sycamore square?midlothian?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

El Joker said:


> tres mas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> thats badass!
> RAM...is that the club that met up in sycamore square?midlothian?


Yes..but we now meet at the Hobby Town store by Olive Garden on Midlothian..first Thursday 
of the month at 6:30pm

@ halfazzkustoms..andyouknowthisman..I was truly shocked









Joker


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice. I'd have voted for that one if I new that contest was going on.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

El Joker said:


> tres mas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:I likes


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

here my 59 camino!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My one and only..not finished.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

just ripe said:


> here my 59 camino!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


This has got pimp'nes all over it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

El Joker said:


> Yes..but we now meet at the Hobby Town store by Olive Garden on Midlothian..first Thursday
> of the month at 6:30pm
> 
> 
> > I met up with them twice when i was stationed at LEE, good group of guys(old fogies):biggrin: wouldve been cool to meet another lo lo builder, as i was the only one, but they did have clean builds:thumbsup:


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> El Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Yes..but we now meet at the Hobby Town store by Olive Garden on Midlothian..first Thursday
> ...


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

59


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Stalled project


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks good like that.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

like that color combo cemetary


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is one of my old ones!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice...is that velvet interior?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice elcos thanks guys for the comps,Ill get back to this eventually I never get rid of my projects


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just Us 86 said:


> Here is one of my old ones!
> View attachment 553572
> View attachment 553573
> View attachment 553574


Dude did this make LRB mag. Looks like iv seen this befor.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> My one and only..not finished.


FINISH IT..

ALL THE THE 59'S ARE KILLIN THE GAME!


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

yes !! gold velvet that car was done back in early 90s before i knew about fuzzi-fur.


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it was in the fall of 94 mag.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that kool homie. If you look at the cars back then, they were useing those pipe cleaners like krazy. I like it.


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

MARINATE said:


> Where do I find this bumper  I want one!!!
> 
> ALMOST DONE.......


Where did you get this bumper!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Just Us 86 said:


> Here is one of my old ones!
> View attachment 553572
> View attachment 553573
> View attachment 553574










:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

if you talking about my El Camino the bumper came with the kitI don't remember exactly but it was the one with the black El Camino on a box.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


Where Can I Find An Elko Of This Year? Prefer 69 But 68 Will Do.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where Can I Find An Elko Of This Year? Prefer 69 But 68 Will Do.


last time I seen 1 was on modelroundup.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> last time I seen 1 was on modelroundup.com


Ok Thanks


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just Us 86 said:


> if you talking about my El Camino the bumper came with the kitI don't remember exactly but it was the one with the black El Camino on a box.


Black on the box? That's why. All I can find is the SS model with a white car in the front of the box. What brand is yours with the black on the box I literally can't find it anywhere and it's kinda driving me crazy lol


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get an 80s shape Elco. Not an SS MODEL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1980-EL-CAM...122146611?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4ac45f1933


gr_1 said:


> Does anyone know where to get an 80s shape Elco. Not an SS MODEL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this one has the one piece front bumper..original kit so it says

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPC1978-ElC...037679985?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item232a8c1971


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where Can I Find An Elko Of This Year? Prefer 69 But 68 Will Do.


68:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-ERTL-68...917769568?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4d0c3c7160

69:
no idea

70:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Flint...237166184?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item53dfceee68

72:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMNB10-197...646120228?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item51a4232f24


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome thanks everyone for the links!!!


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

rollinoldskoo said:


> some of mine.....


What about this red 1984 ?


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Never mind it might be an 82


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> 68:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-ERTL-68...917769568?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4d0c3c7160
> 
> 69:
> ...


Thanks Bro..Looks Like Im To Late.Bidding Has Ended On The 68..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Atleast Now I Know To Start Checking Ebay.:thumbsup:...Thanks Again.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

nice green el camino


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Making an ELCO model after my car!! Just wish I had the non SS bumper with the dual headlamps!! Other than that everything else is identical to my real car!! Here's the process pic so far


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice el co homie :thumbsup:


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> nice el co homie :thumbsup:


Thanks dawg!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

1 more


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> 1 more


clean elco fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> clean elco fam


thanks mero mero


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

REGALHILOW said:


> View attachment 1103946
> View attachment 1103954
> View attachment 1103962
> View attachment 1103986


nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------

